# stopple finger marks on base of finished bottle.



## dasadeephole (Jun 9, 2017)

Is there a tip or trick for dealing with the stopple marks left on the bottle base after a tumble?  The marks I'm talking about is where the glass was sheltered by the fingers during the tumble so that the glass did not get polished.  Example is this flask I just finished tumbling.  You can see the milky spots where the fingers held the bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 9, 2017)

A pnuematic air rubbing wheel with some of your tumbling powder mixed with water into a paste would get rid of that. LEON.


----------



## dasadeephole (Jun 9, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> A pnuematic air rubbing wheel with some of your tumbling powder mixed with water into a paste would get rid of that. LEON.



I'll give it a shot thanks.


----------



## dasadeephole (Jun 10, 2017)

Not sure what a air rubbing wheel is but I happened to have two cloth buffing wheels for my dremel tool.  I followed the same pattern of tumbling by buffing the marks with 1500 Silicate Carbon mud and washed it clean then Aluminum Oxide mud.  Marks completely disappeared and glossy glass was left behind.  I was apprehensive about making the marks worse with the 1500 but the glass is pretty durable.  Mission complete.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 10, 2017)

No Problem, Glad I could help. LEON.


----------

